# Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!



## teichmuschel123 (20. März 2010)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage über Teichmuscheln.Und zwar ist ja bekannt, dass Teichmuscheln das Wasser filtern.Viele Leute berichten , dass durch Teichmuscheln ihr Wasser klarer geworden ist."Die Nahrung der __ Muscheln besteht aus Detritus und Plankton, wie zum Beispiel kleine Algen und andere Kleinstlebewesen."

Nun würde ich gern wissen, welchen genauen Parameter die __ Teichmuschel verändert bzw. verbessert?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort.

Lg

PS: Meine vermutung liegt bei den stickstoffverbindung wie nitrat,nitrit und ammoniak....


----------



## karsten. (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!*

Im Prinzip ja 

mfG   

Das war ein LINK


----------



## Teicher (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!*

Tach,  __ Muscheln verbessern deine Wasser qualität immer je mehr desto besser, voraus gesetzt das die überhaupt leben können in dein Teich.  Die brauchen viel Mulm und 'ne geeignete boden.  Noch dazu solltest du einiger Bitterlinge mit rein tun  dan freut sich den ganze Teich.  Viel spass heuer, Jimmy


----------



## Alexandros (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!*

Hallo,

also meine Erfahrung ist, bzw. von Leuten die sich genau aus diesem Grund __ Muscheln reinsetzen eher-

Du machst mehr schlecht als gut !

Wenn die Wasserparamter der Muschel nicht passen (und die sind ziemlich sensibel was das angeht) dann gehen die ein, und das ist mal richtig eklig


----------



## Eugen (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!*

Teichmuscheln verbessern keinerlei Parameter, bezogen auf die Wasserwerte.
Und Wasserqualität - was immer das auch ist - verbessern sie auch nicht.

btw : der Storch bringt auch keine Kinder und der Osterhase legt keine Eier.
Auch wenn das immer wieder gesagt wird.


----------



## teichmuschel123 (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!*

ok danke für die antworten.also teichmuscheln verbessern keine wasserparameter... aber was machen sie dann? fressen sie nur algen und daher wird das wasser klarer?

Also wenn sie die Wasserwerte nicht verbessern, warum gelten sie dann als Filtrierer?

Lg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel verbessern die Wasserqualität?!*

Hi Teichmuschel,

bei __ Muscheln wird laufend filtern und filtrieren ein einen Topf geworfen, ob das eine mit dem anderen absolut nicht gemeinsam hat.

Während Filter die Wasserwerte verändern (weil sich auf den riesigen Oberflächen der Fitermaterialien gewaltige Bakterienmassen ansammeln können, die dann die "schädlichen" Stoffe im Wasser in ungefährliche umbauen) machen Muscheln was ganz anderes

Muscheln filtern nicht, sie filtrieren, wie es auch andere Tierchen im Teich z.B Wasserflöhe, Tubifex, schwarze Mückenlarven machen - sie holen sich nur verwertbare Nahrung aus dem Wasser (Schwebealgen, noch verwertbaren Detrius, Planktontierchen, Bakterien). Dadurch wird höchsten das Wasser klarer, weil die sichtbehindernden Schwebstoffe, vor allem Schwebealgen etwas weniger werden. Allerdings haben bei der Schwebealgenvertilgung die Wasserflöhe den größten Anteil dran, bzw. bricht das frühjährliche Schwebealgenwachstum mit dem Wachstumsbeginn der restlichen Teichbeplanzung (Unterwasserpflanzen) schnell wieder zusammen. Eine Algenbrühe wie in einem völlig überbesetzten Fischteich schaffen auch hunderte von Muscheln nicht klar zu bekommen
Und wer was frißt der sch..... auch wieder

MfG Frank


----------

